# NEED HELP: Creating a Miniature N.B.C. Style Set on Plywood Round



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

With all the talent here, I'd be dumb not to ask for a BRAINSTORM on this! Feel free to draw out ideas too.

_*EDIT:
*My goal is to be as modular as possible._

Components of the miniature set (so far):*
Cupcake stand*: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1192
*Jack-O-Lanterns*: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1154
*Jack Wreaths*: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1195

I need help figuring out how to layout my miniature Nightmare Before Christmas-esque set in the middle of my groom's table on a 3.5' (approx) plywood round. Does anyone have any suggestions, picture references, sketches or something of the like?

As of now, these are the ideas (and I'm open to other ideas too):
- Terrain will be floral moss sheets to cover the plywood.
- Foam mounds to give the set topography
- The set I have in mind is similar to a cemetery.
- The cupcake tree stand will be bolted on toward the edge of the plywood round. This is the only thing I don't want to change.
- Tie-wire will be used for cemetery fencing
- The set will contain a various items in the movie such as tombstones and Zero's dog house.

Also, I need help or pictures how to make pumpkin stacks, clusters, orientate, etc... with the clay pumpkins I have made. The pumpkins average 1"od (outside diameter) and I have about 50 of them. If I don't use them all, I'm fine with that.

Here is a basic model of what the plywood looks like on the venue-provided 60" round table.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll put on my thinking cap here's what I thought of first off:

you should definitely create some kind of structure in the center like the hill in the movie w/ the strange curl to it maybe out of using wire/corpsing techniques?

I saw this picture and immediately thought of your project, making a kind of pumpkin patch within the cemetary you described (there's the hill as well)


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

what if you even made a topiary type structure on the table similar to this with the hill on top?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Cat_Bones... If I could pull the first picture off, I would really do that. My skill set and the time left I cannot do it . I have to drive this thing to TX on the 20th. I really, really appreciate the idea! I'll see if I can't try to it just for the hell of it . Really awesome idea


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

So far, here are a couple of model shots of the table layout. Just like a set of architect's drawings, this is diagrammatic.


























Transition from concept to reality.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the layout you have so far. The use of the Sally/Jack love song is charming

I take it this is a Halloween (or almost Halloween ) wedding? Clock is ticking:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> I like the layout you have so far. The use of the Sally/Jack love song is charming
> 
> I take it this is a Halloween (or almost Halloween ) wedding? Clock is ticking:jol:


My groom's table theme is NBC/Halloween. The actual wedding is Victorian. Yes, it is ticking!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Ok crafty folks... here's the start of lighting these JOLs up. I have no idea why the pictures make some JOLs look pink or red - they aren't.

Basically I want to make sure these things run for min 6 hours. Some of these pics

Below are a few from the set so check out the other pics!
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1154

Everything dumped out on the table, hooked up for testing.









Low light - A cluster on the "test" mound. LEDs wired through the foam and this will be close to the final look.









Better low light shot of above.









The smallest pumpkin I made.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These look so cool all lighted up.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:OMG!! Those look amazing!! I am so blown away with how they look. Yay you! And the date you have to have all this ready is Oct. 20th or Dec. 20th? I am confused....:googly:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking good. I think adding some tiny vines throughout the pumpkins would add a little more of the detail you are looking for. Not quite N.B.C., but would add some nice effect to the piece. You could give the ends of the vines some of those good old Burtonesque twirls!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Thank you ladies and SJ.
Roxy, they do look pretty sweet except for the light leaking through the skin of the pumpkin. I need to find a quick, easy fix.
P5, I'm hauling the remainder of the stuff to TX on the 20th, the wedding is in December. 

Sawtooth, great idea! What would be a good way to make the vines?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic so far!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Floral wire is green and nice and bendy. You can also buy very tiny leaves from michaels or a hobby shop (they come in a packet or a shake can like the grass you are using) to add to the vines. You could also think about using colored string or yarn as well if it is thin enough.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought your bitty pumpkins were sweet when you first showed them but lit up, SUPER! I agree with SawtoothJack that some tiny leaves and or tendrils would give a finished look. Maybe 1 or 3 small but not clumped clusters with the rest randomly fanned out? Love your cupcake stand.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How's the progress on this project?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Production is halted until mid-December because I had to drive all the groom's table stuff out to Texas. Planning resumes so I can bang it out when I get back out there


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

what are those little punkins made out of?
can't wait to see this done!


----------

